
Artificial Intelligence Finally Entered Our Everyday World - piyushmakhija
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/2015-was-the-year-ai-finally-entered-the-everyday-world/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10828493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10828493)

